
My favorite frugal life hacks - jacettahorne
https://www.pickypinchers.com/my-favorite-frugal-life-hacks/
======
fdgetgvd
You don't have to freeze coffee to save time, though. Today, just about (?)
any cheap coffee maker comes with an automatic pause function meaning you can
pour yourself some coffee right in the middle of brewing it if you're in a
hurry.

